# NFS statd stopped working [solved]

## elpollodiablo

Dear all,

I use at work a gentoo server with a raid1 nfs share. Friday I rebooted after I installed an updated version of the kernel (gentoo-sources 2.6.18-r6).

This morning I did shut down the server and when it restarted statd stopped working   :Shocked: 

Now, here you have a couple of things (maybe useful to help me out):

```

*  net-fs/nfs-utils

      Latest version available: 1.0.6-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6-r6 

*  net-nds/portmap

      Latest version available: 5b-r9

      Latest version installed: 5b-r9

      Size of files: 18 kB

      Homepage:      ftp://ftp.porcupine.org/pub/security/index.html

      Description:   Netkit - portmapper

      License:       as-is

```

cat /etc/exports

```

/mnt/contact/contact_data               10.0.39.0/255.255.255.0(sync,rw,no_root_squash)

/mnt/contact/contact_root               10.0.39.0/255.255.255.0(sync,rw,no_root_squash)

```

cat /etc/hosts.allow

```

portmap:10.0.39.,127.0.0.1

lockd:10.0.39.,127.0.0.1

rquotad:10.0.39.,127.0.0.1

mountd:10.0.39.,127.0.0.1

statd:10.0.39.,127.0.0.1

```

cat /etc/hosts.deny

```

portmap:ALL

lockd:ALL

mountd:ALL

rquotad:ALL

statd:ALL

```

/etc/init.d/nfs restart

```

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...

 * Error starting NFS statd                                                                        [ !! ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                         [ ok ]

```

cat /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 19 16:57:32 stan rpc.mountd: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.
> 
> Feb 19 16:57:32 stan nfsd: last server has exited
> ...

 

ls /var/lib/nfs/ -al

```

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root 320 Feb 19 16:57 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root   root 392 Feb 19 15:04 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root   0 Feb 19 16:06 .keep_net-fs_nfs-utils-0

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root 368 Feb 19 16:25 etab

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root   0 Feb 19 16:25 rmtab

drwxr-xr-x  7 root   root   0 Feb 19 16:25 rpc_pipefs

drwxr-xr-x  2 nobody root  88 Feb 19 16:25 sm

drwxr-xr-x  2 nobody root  88 Feb 19 16:25 sm.bak

-rw-------  1 nobody root   0 Feb 19 16:25 state

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root  48 Feb 19 16:25 v4recovery

drwxr-xr-x  2 root   root  88 Feb 19 16:25 v4root

-rw-r--r--  1 root   root   0 Feb 19 16:25 xtab

```

Running from a 10.0.39.0/255.255.255.0 host:

 rpcinfo -p stan

returns

 No remote programs registered. 

I did read all the posts I've been able to find on forums.gentoo.org.

I need to have the thing solved by tomorrow, at the cost of removing gentoo and installing centos   :Crying or Very sad: 

Thanks for your help,

 Michele[/code]Last edited by elpollodiablo on Tue Feb 20, 2007 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skwang

I find it odd that rpcinfo -p isn't returning any output.  On my NFS RAID server, even when NFS is not running, it returns something (like this[1]):

```

program vers proto   port

100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

```

Are you sure that /etc/init.d/portmap is running?  What happens if you log into the machine "stan" and run the command: 'rpcinfo -p'?

Are you running the kernel NFS server?  If that is the case can you please post (or make a link) to your kernel config?

[1] This is not what is actually says, it's just for illustrative purposes only  :Wink: 

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *skwang wrote:*   

> I find it odd that rpcinfo -p isn't returning any output.  On my NFS RAID server, even when NFS is not running, it returns something (like this[1]):
> 
> ```
> 
> program vers proto   port
> ...

 

Dear skwang, portmap was running. When logged into "stan", rpcinfo -p reported all the needed services but "status".

I just arrived at work: yesterday night I did launch an "emerge system -e" and now everything works (again) like a charm.

Many thanks,

 Michele

----------

